# Java on sparc64



## Simba7 (May 10, 2013)

I was wondering how to install Java on an old SunFire V100 running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE. I wanted to turn it into a Minecraft server, but ran face first into a wall since openjdk6 and openjdk7 both only support i386 and AMD64 platforms.


----------

